# Huntington Creek 8/6/08



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry no pics. But here is the report. 
A buddy needed a ride to Price to pick up his car so we figured to make a fishing day out of it. We grabbed a sandwich after picking up the car and headed to Huntington. Passing by the media at the mouth of Crandall Canyon for the anniversary of the mine accident, we continued up and started on the left fork of Huntington Creek, We worked the stream for about 3/4 of a mile above the parking area. Several nice strikes - and I landed one smallish brown on an elk hair caddis.

We continued up stream and stopped at three or four other areas, working each several hundred yards up and down stream. By the end of the day, I'd netted about 15 brownies -the biggest going about 15 inches. Had fish take elk hair caddis, royal wulff, yellow stimulator, and adams - all in size 14. It was a beautiful day with eager fish on an amazingly beautiful stream. I hadn't ever fished Huntington before but it was well worth the drive. That is some great country. The fish were a bonus for a great day.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a fun time! Its always fun to explore somewhere new!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The royal wulff is one of the classic dry flies. It doesn't really imitate anything. Although some say it is the adult stage of the prince nymph. I fish it because it works, but more because it is just pretty. I consider it the most elegant of all flies, but that is just me. It is a great general pattern for small streams in the summer.









The yellow stimulator is another good general pattern. It works as a stonefly or caddis, and also during hopper season.

Hope this helps Smitty! I don't know if any walleye will take either one, but trout certainly like them! :wink:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great time, I am dissapointed that there are no pics  Next time then.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry. I planned on taking the camera and left it on the kitchen counter. Sorry. Next time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Be careful to take photo's of fish only over 17" El Matador doesn't approve of kiddie fish porn! :wink:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have had pretty good luck with a Royal Trude, very similar to your fly, just the white hairs are laid back instead of up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Royal Trude. Another great fly.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, nice to see a report from you, Gary. Glad you introduced yourself to that gorgeous chunk of geography. Great canyon.

You're right. The fish really are just a bonus when you're out there.


----------

